
Cranium – A header-only, artificial neural network library written in C99 - lavabender
https://github.com/100/Cranium
======
andrewrothman
Thanks for this! I know it doesn't use BLAS, but it's a very interesting look
into the fundamentals of NNs. I'll definitely be studying the code!

------
lamelalme
lame

